# Good Toffee/ Caramel Flavoured Juice.. Any Suggestions



## Chezzig (8/2/16)

Hi Guys,

I currently vape the Vapeking Caramel Toffee Juice which I love but want to find others to try.
Do any of you have any suggestions on guys that make a good Toffee or caramel/ Toffee Juice?


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I currently vape the Vapeking Caramel Toffee Juice which I love but want to find others to try.
> Do any of you have any suggestions on guys that make a good Toffee or caramel/ Toffee Juice?


Off the top of my head I would suggest Vapour Mountain - VM4, ask for an extra helping of caramel

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Zucas (8/2/16)

Jack the Ripper by VooDoo juice from vape club , has the exact same caramel taste but with a hint of apple pie/ cinnamon......its fantastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (8/2/16)

Awe


Zucas said:


> Jack the Ripper by VooDoo juice from vape club , has the exact same caramel taste but with a hint of apple pie/ cinnamon......its fantastic


Awesome that sounds delicious @Zucas


----------



## acorn (8/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I currently vape the Vapeking Caramel Toffee Juice which I love but want to find others to try.
> Do any of you have any suggestions on guys that make a good Toffee or caramel/ Toffee Juice?


 
ELP Special Reserve, from Vape Cartel (Currently out of stock)

Website Blurp: _This liquid has been hand crafted once again and steeped for 8 weeks before release. Creamy custard notes fill your mouth on the inhale and a rich blend of caramels, nuts and vanilla on the exhale. The final note is an undertone of light tobacco._

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keith Milton (8/2/16)

acorn said:


> ELP Special Reserve, from Vape Cartel (Currently out of stock)
> 
> Website Blurp: _This liquid has been hand crafted once again and steeped for 8 weeks before release. Creamy custard notes fill your mouth on the inhale and a rich blend of caramels, nuts and vanilla on the exhale. The final note is an undertone of light tobacco._



The juice is called Gollums Apple


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

Keith Milton said:


> The juice is called Gollums Apple



gollums apple is the apple pie juice 

i think @acorn was referring to special reserve

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (8/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> gollums apple is the apple pie juice
> 
> i think @acorn was referring to special reserve


 Is special reserve a Toffee vape @shaunnadan ?


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Is special reserve a Toffee vape @shaunnadan ?


Special Reserve is pretty awesome but I wouldn't call it a sweet vape, the caramel for me is a background note and softens up the tobacco.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (8/2/16)

Give Centurion Vapes - Butterscotch Brûlée a try. Very good juice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (10/2/16)

moonunit said:


> Give Centurion Vapes - Butterscotch Brûlée a try. Very good juice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks @moonunit , I just got my delivery of butterscotch Brulee  haven't tried yet.. need 5 more tanks with all the juice I have lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (10/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Is special reserve a Toffee vape @shaunnadan ?



special reserve is a custard with caramel and vanilla bean ice cream with a hint of tobacco, the tobacco adds more of a baked taste


----------



## BibbyBubbly (10/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Is special reserve a Toffee vape @shaunnadan ?


Hi Chezzig. Nope definitely not a toffee vape, I got a creamy hazelnut flavor from it. I did enjoy it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (10/2/16)

@Chezzig, I have mixed a toffee flavour 70vg 30pg 2mg. i could give it to you and you could give me your feedback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (31/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Off the top of my head I would suggest Vapour Mountain - VM4, ask for an extra helping of caramel


 I want to say a huge thank-you @BumbleBee for recommending this.. I did order it and subsequently ordered 4 more bottles lol.. This is definitely my absolute favourite juice  MMmmm and maybe XXX .

Thanks again @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (31/3/16)

Yip Voodoo Vapour Jack the Ripper is an Apple Pie, but I got mostly Caramel.

Folks seem to love it. Way too Caramel'y for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/3/16)

Ooops, I see now this is an old thread. My bad.


----------



## Chezzig (31/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Ooops, I see now this is an old thread. My bad.


 No worries @rogue zombie, You just reminded me that I need to give this a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> I want to say a huge thank-you @BumbleBee for recommending this.. I did order it and subsequently ordered 4 more bottles lol.. This is definitely my absolute favourite juice  MMmmm and maybe XXX .
> 
> Thanks again @BumbleBee


You're welcome 

That's one amazing juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (31/3/16)

I don't know if you do DIY, but I enjoy English Toffee flavor alone in 100% VG base for a quiet time mild vape. If I want a little something extra in it I add some sweet milk (dulce de leche). Percentages of both can easily be adjusted to personal taste.


----------



## Chezzig (31/3/16)

Spydro said:


> I don't know if you do DIY, but I enjoy English Toffee flavor alone in 100% VG base for a quiet time mild vape. If I want a little something extra in it I add some sweet milk (dulce de leche). Percentages of both can easily be adjusted to personal taste.


I'd love to DIY @Spydro but to be honest I have no idea where to begin I'm a lazy vapor it does sound delicious though !!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

Spydro said:


> I don't know if you do DIY, but I enjoy English Toffee flavor alone in 100% VG base for a quiet time mild vape. If I want a little something extra in it I add some sweet milk (dulce de leche). Percentages of both can easily be adjusted to personal taste.


I have both. Will play around a bit. I nailed the Chai BTW. TFA Chai with some extracts a mate made and purified. Spicy and warm. Flashback central.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> I'd love to DIY @Spydro but to be honest I have no idea where to begin I'm a lazy vapor it does sound delicious though !!


Don't be intimidated!! Start with some clones, you will know what you want to change. Then play around! Get an e-liquid calculator app and use it to calculate 5ml tester mixes. Imagine making the best juice you ever had for 13 bucks at 30ml. This is a reality, friend of mine mixed up a killer juice that cost this little to make... nobody knows your tastes better than yourself.


----------



## Spydro (31/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> I'd love to DIY @Spydro but to be honest I have no idea where to begin I'm a lazy vapor it does sound delicious though !!



Best way to begin IMO is to learn each flavor alone first before you start trying to mix complex recipes. Keep in mind that taste is speculative, so what someone else likes may not work for you. A hard lesson learned when something like 300 bottles of premades, many of them hyped, were tossed out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (31/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have both. Will play around a bit. I nailed the Chai BTW. TFA Chai with some extracts a mate made and purified. Spicy and warm. Flashback central.



I mostly base my Spicy Chai's with extract from Nude Nicotine now days, and add my own extracts to it. I like it best spicy and hot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

Spydro said:


> I mostly base my Spicy Chai's with extract from Nude Nicotine now days, and add my own extracts to it. I like it best spicy and hot.


Never heard of Nude Nicotine. Will look them up thanks for the tip


----------



## Chezzig (31/3/16)

Spydro said:


> Best way to begin IMO is to learn each flavor alone first before you start trying to mix complex recipes. Keep in mind that taste is speculative, so what someone else likes may not work for you. A hard lesson learned when something like 300 bottles of premades, many of them hyped, were tossed out.


I'll have to give it a bash one day when I have a bit of extra time on my hands where do you get your concentrates @Spydro ? Specifically the English toffee one?


----------



## Spydro (31/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> I'll have to give it a bash one day when I have a bit of extra time on my hands where do you get your concentrates @Spydro ? Specifically the English toffee one?



Flavors are also taste specific, what some like others don't. Right now I'm using TPA English Toffee mixed stronger than recommended. I ran out of Hangsen Toffee and haven't got around to buying more. BTW, Hangsen also has a Carmel Toffee that I have not tried. I like Toffee better without the carmel (I added different carmel flavors a few times at different ratio's, didn't like them).


----------



## MoneymanVape (31/3/16)

Try Frappe by Milk lab. Nice stuff☺


----------

